# Creamy Crab and Artichoke Dip



## Julie (Dec 22, 2012)

This stuff is really tasty:

Creamy Crab and Artichoke Dip
1 can (14 oz) artichoke hearts, drained
1 pkg cream cheese, softened
1 cup mayo
3/4 cup finely shredded parmesan cheese
1/3 cup sliced green onions
1 pkg, 8 oz, flake-style imitation crabmeat, finely chopped

Directions:

Chop artichoke hearts, set aside.
In medium bowl stir together cream cheese and mayo, stir in artichoke hearts, parm cheese and onions. fold imitation crabmeat, spoon into 9 inch pie plate. dake, uncovered at 375 degrees for 25 minutes or until heated through. granish as desired, serve with crackers.


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks! That stuff was awsome!!!


----------



## keena (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm definitely trying this!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 22, 2012)

Imitation crab meat!

Get a rope.......


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm just posting the recipe as it is given to me. When I make it I will follow the recipe and then make changes that need to be made and the crab will probably be one of them.


----------



## keena (Dec 22, 2012)

You said it was really tasty but also say you plan to make changes to the crab meat. Is it over powering or not noticeable and needs more?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 22, 2012)

Its sounds great! I am not big fan of white fish with crab flavoring LOL


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 22, 2012)

Funny, I don't remember it tasting like it was the imatation crab,,tasted like it was real crap in it. Will have to ask Flo next time I see her.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 23, 2012)

I make something similar. My recipe calls for 1 8 oz can of crab meat (where you find tuna fish in the grocery) rinsed and drained well and freeze dry chives instead of green onions.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 16, 2013)

you have to do what you have to do...I am lucky..I have crabs in my back yard....I made this , and is beyond excelent..I even added some flour and fried it like a crab cake...with white cream suace it was better then dragon blood.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2013)

Crabs, when I was a teenager..oh wait wrong forum!


----------



## Julie (Jun 16, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Crabs, when I was a teenager..oh wait wrong forum!



Will you behave!


----------



## Terry0220 (Jun 16, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Crabs, when I was a teenager..oh wait wrong forum!



he he he he,,,,Dan's headed for the corner,,,,,


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 16, 2013)

Terry0220 said:


> he he he he,,,,Dan's headed for the corner,,,,,



Ar you going to join me "again" this time. Memories ♪♫♪♫!!!


----------



## Terry0220 (Jun 16, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Ar you going to join me "again" this time. Memories ♪♫♪♫!!!



LOL!! I was told you were a big dreamer!!!!


----------

